# Lipo charger cutoff voltage



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

i have a couple of battery chargers that don't have the feature to adjust the end pack voltage. is there anything that can be done to get the charger to charge the pack futher? it is cutting off the pack at about 4.15 volts.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

The charger might br stopping at mah before voltage cut, try increasing the mah on the charger. If all else fails bump em to desired volt via a nimh setting, just be cautious doing it that way for obvious reasons :thumbsup:


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Never use minh to charge your lipo


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Never charge a lipo on nimh unsupervised.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

dms888 said:


> i have a couple of battery chargers that don't have the feature to adjust the end pack voltage. is there anything that can be done to get the charger to charge the pack futher? it is cutting off the pack at about 4.15 volts.


which chargers?

what kind of battery?

I have a Dynamite 4067 charger and a Venom 7.4 2cell it charges it to 8.4- 8.5v and about 8,500mAh charging at the max 7amps


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

dms888 said:


> i have a couple of battery chargers that don't have the feature to adjust the end pack voltage. is there anything that can be done to get the charger to charge the pack futher? it is cutting off the pack at about 4.15 volts.


Is it actually stopping the charge at 4.15v or is that the "resting" voltage you are seeing? The charger may actually be seeing 4.2v but when the charge ends the voltage shown is 4.15. If you are instead looking at a voltage meter, keep in mind that they can vary from unit to unit. That being said. About the only way you can "safely" charge above 4.2v for a 2c pack is have an adjustable end voltage charger.


----------



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

the charger is showing 4.20 volts but when checked with a volt meter it shows 4.15 volts. my volt meter matches my tracks tech volt meter. i'm really trying to avoid buying another charger anytime soon. is bumping the pack up a little bit on another setting like nimh ok? its really not that much and im standing there watching it.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

dms888 said:


> the charger is showing 4.20 volts but when checked with a volt meter it shows 4.15 volts. my volt meter matches my tracks tech volt meter. i'm really trying to avoid buying another charger anytime soon. is bumping the pack up a little bit on another setting like nimh ok? its really not that much and im standing there watching it.


 What happens when you turn around and start talking and forget about it .ONE BIG BANG and place goes up in flames. I woul try and shorting your leads a little.then see what it reads or you might have to make them longer.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm going to be a bit of a dink here now. If that .05v was THAT important at the local track, why aren't you willing to spend the $$ toward a charger that will allow adjusting the end voltage? Just saying........

Like bojo said things can happen quite innocently. It's going to take 5-10 minutes more than likely but by the time you've realized it either you are above voltage enough to get you DQed or worse.


----------

